

Obesity System Influence Diagram - Fomite
http://www.shiftn.com/obesity/Full-Map.html

======
WalterSear
Intriguing diagram, really poor implementation.

Can't figure out how to switch the group focus, most click and drag attempts
drag the image instead of moving it, and the zoom in/zoom out is not
implemented in a usable way.

You might want to look at libraries such as jsPlumb, d3js or sigmajs.

Chrome Version 32.0.1700.107

~~~
Fomite
It is, admittedly, not my diagram.

------
maxander
Intriguing diagram, but where does the data come from?

~~~
Fomite
I've seen diagrams like it - the answer is "hundreds of papers from a wide
number of disciplines".

